# American Showline Movement



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Since we are on a roll, how about some American Showline dogs. I'll start with some of mine.

Tag:


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Kizzy:


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Doll:


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

beautiful, I wish i had a photo of my boy he is 2 need help in getting him ready for shows, I have a stack photo but no moving shot.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Thanks Daphne, I was hoping I wasn't going to have to hunt you down and ask you to start this thread. I almost asked you too last night but I figured I would give you a little time in case you were busy and all.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Nice dogs Daphne. I have always admired your dogs.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

GORGEOUS dogs!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

So.......where are everyone else's pictures????


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't have any movement pics of Justin that would do him justice. He's in very closed positions, or moving so slowly you can't see anything. I'll try and get some new video though, so I can post some stills.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Doll is gorgeous!








Looks like a female version of Cody!

I have pictures of Cody, have to find them first...


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody maybe only half American but he's american none of the less.










I don't have a gaiting picture of him in the ring. But I found these.


















Showing cody










Cody stacked by himself










And just for fun, this is how cody stands normally.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't have have any good movement pictures of Yukon. I will try and get some this weekend.


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Here's my "Lizzee" (Kaye's Last Impression)


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Great pictures! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Does Lizee look a tiny bit like umm.. let me get the name wrong.. Mystique? Altana's Mystique? Maybe I'm out in left field and it's just the colors and where she is bright that remind me of this dog. But, she looks beautiful in her trotting picture (Lizzee).

http://gsdca.org/GSDReviewed/abitches/AltanaMystique.htm


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Lizzie's a bit more angulated and longer bodied than Mystique. A little more refined in the head too.

As for a dog I'm showing right now, I got some "decent" stills out of a video today. There are little blurry parts, but you can see all the important things working ;-)





































As Daphne well knows, a dog needn't gait on his hocks to be a good mover ^_^


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Better pictures of Cody gaiting. Don't mind his jolly ball, he rarely goes without it in the yard, lol.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I got a much better stack of Cody. Hope know one minds me spaming my boy.^^


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Nice boy! Why did you retire him?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think he has arthritis


----------



## Scarlett (Oct 13, 2001)

How about a Canadian (she has American ancestors!).

Gretchen - BIS CH Camdn's Grandslam V Regatta TT HIC CGN OFA


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Very nice. What is her breeding?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI think he has arthritis


Yup.







Sad to because he's an amazing obedience dog.


----------



## Scarlett (Oct 13, 2001)

Daphne she is locally bred here in Manitoba. She's a couch fatty now, but will get into shape this spring and hit the Veteran ring at our local specialties. She's my bed hog.

http://www.geocities.com/divajill/B_I_S_CH_Camdn_s_GrandSlam_V_Regatta_TT_HIC.htm


----------

